# Bunny Buster Hammermill



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I recieved this slingshot today, and spent a good part of the day shooting it. I've been wanting one of these Hammermill's for a long time and I'm super glad that I ordered one. The build is fantastic and I'm impressed with the gum rubber it came with, it's pretty snappy and shoots fast. Also it was shipped quickly and I recieved it a lot sooner than I thought I would. I LIKE IT, this is a very fun slingshot to shoot. I give it 2 thumbs up! I retied the bands onto the forks, it shows with the funky looking rubber bands that I used lol


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Great slingshots. One of my favorites.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Classy...


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That is one fine looking shooter!


----------

